# 29 Gallon Vivarium (Forest floors)



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm going to be starting a new viv with the help of my gf. The viv will most likely house a trio of Azureus. The overall tank itself will be relatively standard with no water feature. Just tons of mounted bromeliads and a good selection of moss/plants. 






I've already started constructing the background after applying the silicone. 









The viv will be placed on my computer desk. 





Going to start applying the coco fiber/silicone to the background sometime during the week. Comments are appreciated!


----------



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

nice start, following thread


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Very nice, i really like how you have the cork. How big do you plan on making the water area (if you are including one)


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you! Sadly, I will not be including a water feature in this build. It has lead to too many problems with my previous two tanks (mainly due to lack of knowladge) but I will have a small water dish of some sort.

I'll be updating with pics within the next couple of days. :] 

Also, what do you guys recommend for nighttime lighting? I've tried the blue/red light bulbs from exoterra/zoomed, but it keeps the tank a bit too hot.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

No need for night time lighting


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the hardscaping a lot! *Subscribed*


----------



## shoz (May 2, 2013)

Looks good so far! I too think that cork round looks really cool, keep the pics coming!


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot! We finished the background yesterday with silicone+coco fiber. Going to fill in a couple of spots that didn't get covered.



We're very excited to plant this bad boy! ^^ I already ordered a couple of bromeliads and air plants to get started on the wall.


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Got my plants in! Neherp ships amazingly fast. Ordered them sunday night and received them today/tuesday! 





Was very pleased with the plants. :] I'm now waiting patiently to receive my air plants and moss packages. I also ordered 3 more neos of the slightly bigger variety. 





























I'd say the tank is about 60% completed. Still need to cover the floor with moss/leaf litter and add the rest of the broms. I'll do another update in about 2 or 3 days!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great so far..


----------



## lando (Sep 10, 2010)

Lookin' good.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Jealous  I want to setup a 29g or 40b next


----------



## xTimx (Mar 14, 2013)

great job my friend! 

i have a Q for you. the flowery plant, pinkish, on the ground. whats it called? i love the look of that thing!


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahh yes! Those are called Cryptanthus bivitattus. They are terrestrial, and come in pink, red, green, and any color inbetween. :]

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I just found out that the rest of the plants will arrive at my house tomorrow. I'll be sure to post pics then.


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally finished! Well, somewhat. I need to rearrange some stuff, specifically the neo fireball and satom pothos.



























Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

wow, turned out very nice, good color on the broms.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Very vivid colors. I like how most of your plantings are above and a lot of open ground below. 

Sent from my Samsung S4


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone! Very satisfied with the outcome of the tank. :]

I've been having a problem, though. I'm having some leaf curls on 2 of the broms. Not really sure why. I mist the tank 4 times a day for 10 seconds. Everything stays wet for a bit but then dries out due to the fan. I doubt it has to do from under/over watering. 

Feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice!

As far as the curls go, if its only a couple of them and no more tend to do it then it may be nothing at all.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

It may just be trans/planting stress. Recovery time may be the easiest solution. 

Sent from my Samsung S4


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice! I like it lots! Only thing I'd change is more leaf litter


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm thinking about adding more leaf litter on the sides and remove the saten pothos(or at least trim it down a bit). Should I just trim the dead leaves from the broms? There's about 3 of them curled up on the cherry-colored one.


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Tank has been finished! Just picked up 4 juvi Azureus at the reptile expo. They love it!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh wow this tank has improved so much! It seems though that some of the broms have lost their coloration. From what I've heard its because they're not getting enough UV light. I still see what looks to me like some bare earth that I'd cover up with some leaf letter haha.

And nice frogs too!


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks! It's come a long way lol. You're definitely right. The brom on the left has lost a bit of its red for sure. I think it was because of the pinkish brom that was located above it before, though. I moved it to my other viv about a week ago. If it doesn't start getting some color within the next week or 2, I'll definitely get some better UV bulbs. 

Thank you for the heads up btw!

Edit: The dirt that you see is the cork bark. It has a small amount of eco earth on it. everything else is covered in leaf litter


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks great! 

Just be ready to separate the frogs as they mature. Which means more fun building new enclosures. B-) 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Hoodsquirrel (Jul 28, 2011)

Did some changes. I removed the moss from the side of the wall to add some creeping figs. I also added a twisty vine to give it more depth. :]


----------

